# TiVo Streaming Premium Channels like HBO



## kcossabo (Dec 8, 2007)

Can I 'Stream', verse 'download' premium / DRM content with a Roamio?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

If your provider lists it as protected you can only stream it inside your home network.


----------



## kcossabo (Dec 8, 2007)

Excellent! They are marked as protected, but having the ability to stream in the house is GREAT NEWS!!! 

I know what I want on my Christmas List.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

kcossabo said:


> Excellent! They are marked as protected, but having the ability to stream in the house is GREAT NEWS!!!
> 
> I know what I want on my Christmas List.


Slingbox will allow you to stream all this stuff in-home and out-of-home


----------



## kcossabo (Dec 8, 2007)

bayern_fan said:


> Slingbox will allow you to stream all this stuff in-home and out-of-home


Thank you for the suggestion, BUT.....

If your TiVo / Set Top Box is on the TV, then what you sling with Sling Box is what is on TV. My understanding of this is that I can watch on of th 6 runners or watch anything that is recorded.

So with Sling I could record HBO on the TiVo or Verizon DVR, then tell Sling to play / Sling it, it then tells the DVR to play, captures the content via component video (no HDMI due to copy protection), and the TV will show the same content if it is on....

Not sure how to use the HDMI to my amp and use component to the Sling at the same time (simulcast)...

Buy TiVo, watch content in the house.... seams simple


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

kcossabo said:


> (no HDMI due to copy protection)


HDMI does work even though it has copy protection. Its the recording device that will not work on.


----------

